# House Hunters International



## Michelle Leopard

I am a Producer working on a television show called House Hunters International which follows English speaking expats in their quest to move abroad. I wonder if you or any of your expat contacts might be interested in getting involved?! Please find a little blurb about the show below:

House Hunters International is a half-hour program currently airing on the Home and Garden Television Network (HGTV) in America.
The series is designed to de-mystify the international home-buying process by going behind the scenes of a house hunt where expats and their real estate agents tour 3 homes.

At its core, House Hunters International is a travel show concentrating on the idiosyncrasies of the locales and what makes them special and different.

You can watch some examples of the show here:





 - London from South Africa (1600 series) 



 - Dubai from Illinois (2000 series)


Please get in touch if you have any more questions about the show. I look forward to hearing from you!

Best wishes and many thanks,

Michelle

Michelle James
CASTING PRODUCER LEOPARD FILMS 
1-3 St Peter's Street, London N1 8JD - +44 20 7704 3300
[email protected]
Leopard Films


----------



## xabiaxica

Michelle Leopard said:


> I am a Producer working on a television show called House Hunters International which follows English speaking expats in their quest to move abroad. I wonder if you or any of your expat contacts might be interested in getting involved?! Please find a little blurb about the show below:
> 
> House Hunters International is a half-hour program currently airing on the Home and Garden Television Network (HGTV) in America.
> The series is designed to de-mystify the international home-buying process by going behind the scenes of a house hunt where expats and their real estate agents tour 3 homes.
> 
> At its core, House Hunters International is a travel show concentrating on the idiosyncrasies of the locales and what makes them special and different.
> 
> You can watch some examples of the show here:
> 
> House Hunters International - Hunting with a Pro in Posh London - Part 1 - YouTube - London from South Africa (1600 series) House Hunters International - Homes in Downtown Dubai - Part 1 - YouTube - Dubai from Illinois (2000 series)
> 
> 
> Please get in touch if you have any more questions about the show. I look forward to hearing from you!
> 
> Best wishes and many thanks,
> 
> Michelle
> 
> Michelle James
> CASTING PRODUCER LEOPARD FILMS
> 1-3 St Peter's Street, London N1 8JD - +44 20 7704 3300
> [email protected]
> Leopard Films


Hi

I've moved your post to our dedicated Media Requests area of the forum


----------



## dwies

Hello my name is David Wies and I am an agent in Dubai. I was wondering if you would be interested in doing a show at The Palm Jumeirah the Dubai Marina? As you well know these are some of the hottest areas to live in Dubai.

Thank you.

David Wies













Michelle Leopard said:


> I am a Producer working on a television show called House Hunters International which follows English speaking expats in their quest to move abroad. I wonder if you or any of your expat contacts might be interested in getting involved?! Please find a little blurb about the show below:
> 
> House Hunters International is a half-hour program currently airing on the Home and Garden Television Network (HGTV) in America.
> The series is designed to de-mystify the international home-buying process by going behind the scenes of a house hunt where expats and their real estate agents tour 3 homes.
> 
> At its core, House Hunters International is a travel show concentrating on the idiosyncrasies of the locales and what makes them special and different.
> 
> You can watch some examples of the show here:
> 
> House Hunters International - Hunting with a Pro in Posh London - Part 1 - YouTube - London from South Africa (1600 series) House Hunters International - Homes in Downtown Dubai - Part 1 - YouTube - Dubai from Illinois (2000 series)
> 
> 
> Please get in touch if you have any more questions about the show. I look forward to hearing from you!
> 
> Best wishes and many thanks,
> 
> Michelle
> 
> Michelle James
> CASTING PRODUCER LEOPARD FILMS
> 1-3 St Peter's Street, London N1 8JD - +44 20 7704 3300
> [email protected]
> Leopard Films


----------

